# Archery Training Tips



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

As I have been coming up on the new year, I have started to think more and more about getting in better shape. I want this to also include being in better shape for hunting. This is going to be my first hunting season doing archery. I thought I would ask for some advice from those veterans on this site and those that have more experience than I have. Are there any particular things you guys do as far as exercise? I have been reading that it is good to have cardio mixed with strength training. Also to make sure to have a good core balance. Then on the other hand, how are you training to improve your bow shooting skills? I think this might even help more than just myself. Thanks for taking the time to help me out! :grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Back a million years ago when I shot competition archery on my college team I averaged about 300 shots per day every day. Built up the muscles and honed your skills.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just do everything cam haynes does and most importantly posting lots of pictures online shooting your bow sans shirt. 

But really shooting like mentioned before and general strength training will help you tons


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Crossfit buddy. That will get you and keep you in shape so fast.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

mtnrunner260 said:


> Just do everything cam haynes does and most importantly posting lots of pictures online shooting your bow sans shirt.


Thanks for the laugh. All these tips are great!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd say eating correctly, leaving out pop and doing mild exercising in what ever form you like is better than 90% of the rest of the human population. 

I struggle with pop, cake, ice cream and pie. Lol but my job keeps me under 300 lbs.

I try and shoot my bow at least once a week year round. This way if I actually do get a shot I have a high percentage chance i won't screw that part up.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks swbuckmaster! I have started the exercising, just need to find a place to take my bow out. Any ideas? I live in Pleasant Grove, UT. Are there laws prohibiting firing a bow within city limits?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nate 
You can bring your bow up to datus if you like on Wednesday. I run a league and the cost is 7 bucks a night. Nothing will make you a better shot than shooting spots! 

If your a member of datus you can access the club anytime 24 hours a day 7 days a week. There is no cheaper place to shoot in utah if your a member! Its also right now the best indoor range in Utah. 

You can shoot up to 40 yards indoors if you want. They also have a few bowpress so you can work on your bow. 

There are other shops that have leagues you just need to call them and find out when there going on. 

On a side note if your shooting a 3d league it might be fun, it might be better than not shooting your bow but its expensive and you don't get to shoot your bow as much as a spot league. Example it may cost 10-15 bucks to shoot a 3d league a night and you only get to shoot about 20 arrows. You won't know if you judged the distance correct or not or shot a good shot or not because you only get one shot maybe two. A spot league will teach you to consistency with multiple shots at one spot.Consistency in archery is the key to success.

In the summer timp archery at the mouth of provo canyon has a field league. Field leagues are the best practice for hunting situations.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

That sounds like a great idea. I want to get better and it sounds like that will give me plenty of time to be able to shoot my bow. How much are Datus club dues a year?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe its $175 for associate member gets you one free league full access to the club 24/7. There are nights where ill shoot with friends until 2-3 in the morning. 

$300 for a share holder gets you 2 free leagues. Plus your yearly membership dues drop to $130 instead of $175. However you have to be an associate member for one year before you can become a share holder.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Example of the savings

Shops if they allowed you to shoot 365 days a year "they don't", times this by $5 bucks "most are more"=$1825 a year. They also kick you out at a closing time. You want to tune your stuff that might cost ya again. 

It really is a deal if you plan on getting serious.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Ya, it sounds like a great deal. It is close to work too so I could go on my lunch.


----------

